# who is the lady that makes EO soap only



## Spice (Jan 8, 2016)

I was looking for a thread that mention a woman that uses eo in making soap? I have been looking for this thread but can find her. Any one?


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 8, 2016)

There's lots of threads on the forum that discuss people making soaps with EO's. Is there anything more specific about the woman that you could add in order to help us narrow the search down? 


IrishLass


----------



## Spice (Jan 8, 2016)

she only uses eo and nothing else, I believe she is oriental. She has a shop too with I believe is her mother. Sorry I have any more then that.


----------



## Susie (Jan 8, 2016)

I only have used EOs thus far, but I am not the only one.  Was there something specific you needed to know?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry spice, do you mean that she uses EOs as the oils themselves, no actual fatty oils like olive and so on?


----------



## Misschief (Jan 8, 2016)

I only use eo but I don't have an etsy shop. Is it perhaps Seven you're looking for?


----------



## traderbren (Jan 8, 2016)

Perhaps Earthen Step? She has a shop.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 8, 2016)

I only use EO's, but I dont sell. I bet its Seven - shes on that side of the world too.


----------



## maya (Jan 8, 2016)

I use only E.O.'s, have a shop, but I work alone. Is there something I can help you with?


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm not Seven, but my sister and I have a business only using essential oils to scent our products.


----------



## Spice (Jan 11, 2016)

Susie said:


> I only have used EOs thus far, but I am not the only one.  Was there something specific you needed to know?





The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Sorry spice, do you mean that she uses EOs as the oils themselves, no actual fatty oils like olive and so on?





Misschief said:


> I only use eo but I don't have an etsy shop. Is it perhaps Seven you're looking for?





traderbren said:


> Perhaps Earthen Step? She has a shop.





houseofwool said:


> I'm not Seven, but my sister and I have a business only using essential oils to scent our products.



Thanks everyone for the replies.  Susie, the reason why I am asking is because I have been using alot of eos and wanted to see how some other soap makers do their soaps. Gent, she uses eos only, no fos in her soaps. Thanks anyway. I saw Earthen Step and Seven (was to sure if it was the right Seven). I felt I need a new feel for what I am creating as far as eo soap. Must be the year thing.


----------

